# Bedding



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Does anyone know what is the best material to use for bedding for the Havanese coat not to dry, break or tangle? My mother suggested silk sheets:whoo: and after I thought about it silk covers for her pillow might not be bad, but I hope there is a better material. Smarty has to sleep and stay in a crate when we are not home, UNTIL she can be trusted :evilshe broke on of my best lamps yesterday just investigating a table:sorry: ).:brick: Guess you noticed she now gets to be on the sofas. Famous last words "NO dogs on my furniture":behindsofa: ound:


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

:behindsofa: :couch2: :wave: :cheer2: :laugh: I know what you mean I use to say the same thing now Yoda is on the sofa on the bed any where his little heart wants to be LOL.I have even caught him on our kitchen table if a chair is left out then he climbs on it to see if there is any crums and he knows he is not allowed to he sneaks when you are not looking he is up on the table then the second you look at him he wags his tail and gets down LOL


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Paige, she has a carpet in her crate and a little bed, but she rearranges her bed so she is on the carpet. I noticed she had some mats today on the side she lays on most so I thought, if she didn't like her bed I would try something new.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! I love the silk sheet suggestion.

Any bedding should be fine unless they roll around and rub their hair off. Tinky used to be a head rubber so the hair on top of her head broke off. I think she would have found a way to do it no matter what we put in her crate though. She would run out and rub it on the carpet most of the time (or in the blankets of my bed).

I've put everything in crates from old towels, to pet blankets, to sherpa pads, to soft rolled-edge pads, to flat velvet-type pads. My dogs prefer the sherpa or fake sheepskin type and I don't see breakage on the hair.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

silk would be nice for summer time with a small fan blow across it from time to time nice and cool I think any ways


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow _ Silk sheets sounds good to me . Our dogs sleep on the sheepskin crate mattress has a name which eludes me .
I have to alught when you say no dogs on the furniture - my husband said it too . Asta was on the couch in a heartbeat and the bed ..
Cosmo does not like to be up on furniture or beds at all Ahnold is up at times but he is happy to be on the same level as Cosmo


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think satin would make a nice bedding in the summer months and maybe a plush chenille or microfleece in the winter?

Or, you can find some really soft cottons at fabric stores or online at places like www.fashionfabricsclub.com (I spend lots of money there! lol) And you would probably only have to buy a yard to cover the carpet piece in the crate, maybe even less.

I made Gucci a blanket that she sleeps on, one is a really soft chenille/microfleece and is SO soft, and her pillow has a dupioni silk cover!

I sew, so I have TONS of fabric......I mean, its absolutely sinful how much fabric I have. I am now having to hide it in the trunk of my car so my husband doesn't flip out! 

Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I went to Petsmart today and most of the beds are the same fabric as the cute one I bought when I got her. Smarty moves it to the front of the crate and sleeps on the carpet. I think I am going to use an old pillow and make or buy satin or silk covers. A girl in my office has beautiful hair 3/4 feet long hair, down to her butt, I ask her today about what she did special and she said she has slept on satin all her life. I also sew if I can't find some pillow cases or shams on sale. I am trying not to get the mats started as I am determined to see what she will look like in full coat. Reason for thread was to see what everyone else did for coat. thanks


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i crocheted a wool pad and felted it for warmth for coco
s crate. i think silk would be great because there would not be any friction with hair, it would just slide.


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

This probably sounds stupid, but my elderly mother always slept on satin pillowcases so that her hairdo wouldn't get ruined. It worked too. She had it back-combed ("ratted") at the "beauty parlor" once a week and the pillow case kept it picture perfect! If hers didn't get mats, maybe your dog won't either!

Marsha


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My guys sleep on whatever is available between washings. Lily sleeps on a human pillow with a cotton pillowcase, Lexi is in a puffy bed froM pETEDGE, and Logan is on a sheepskin pad made for the crate. If accident occur, then I just throw in what is handy, pillows, towels, blankets. They dont really seem to care.
Laurie


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I just made Gucci's pillowcase to match our bed, I didnt' really even think about the fabric causing or preventing matting, but in theory...it does make sense. Some fabrics are easier on my hair than others...So I sleep on silk in the summer months and a micro-fleece pillowcase in the winter. So basically, she has the same ones I do.

You could easily make a silk or satin pillowcase and not even know how to sew, just use that iron on fabric fusion tape and a yard of fabric. It could be done for less than $10.

Kara


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I have some satin crate pads. They are wonderful and don't break the coat.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

is the satin hot??


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Satin is really cool in the summer, atleast I think it is. When you move you often land on a cold/air conditioned cool spot  I am probably going to switch to satin pillowcases here in the next few weeks. I hope she doesn't slide off it! lol

Kara


----------

